# Knicks Work Out: Donnie McGrath



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Donnie McGrath realizes he's probably not going to become an overnight sensation in the NBA, so he's looking to win a seat on the bench.
> 
> The former Kennedy standout, who spent four years in the starting lineup at Providence College, worked out yesterday for the Knicks and will visit a number of teams before the June 28 draft in hopes of making an impression.
> 
> ...


http://www.thejournalnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060615/SPORTS01/606150331/1108
<!-- TOP OF PAGE, PRINTER-FRIENDLY AND EMAIL LINKS -->


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Ums, can you tell me why we are working out a bunch of people that might only make it to summer league that most likely will get cut? I don't understand, unless if we're working out a whole bunch other people as well, let's just focus on working out our potential first round picks instead of guys who might not even make the second.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have to agree. We shouldnt even be working out players that could barely make it to the second round.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i suspect zeke already knows who he will draft and is just trying to find a mix for the summer league roster , maybe get a diamond in the rough .


----------

